# New Fluval 405 blowing air bubbles



## burncycle95 (May 8, 2009)

I just bought my first canister filter, a 405. I hooked it all up last night, primed it and plugged it in. It blew a bunch more bubbles (even though I primed it) and then started moving just water. Holy cow does that thing move some water, I have a current on my 37G now . I let it then just run (no fish in the tank btw, I am just starting to fishless cycle it) all night and kept an eye on it to make sure it wasn't leaking etc. Every minute or so it would blow a burst of moderate to fine bubbles out for a second then go back to just flowing water. It did this for a few hours so I just figured it was getting the rest of trapped air out from the new ceramics or something and went to sleep.

This morning I got up and it is still doing the same thing. Runs for about a min with just water coming out then all of the sudden a burst of bubbles comes flying out for a second then back to water. Is this normal after 10 or so hours of running? The hose connections for the intake and output are underwater so it can't be sucking air there, the only place it can is at the connections to the canister or by the gasket for the motor head but it is not leaking any water.

Any ideas? The little bubbles are kind clouding up my water.


----------



## burncycle95 (May 8, 2009)

Oh I forgot to say, I added some filter floss in the top try of the ceramics if that might have anything to do with it. The bottom two trays are empty (they came with carbon in them), I plan on adding some lava rock or bioballs to them, the top two trays have the ceramic that came with the filter (I rinsed it) and the top one also has some floss that I added.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Check all around the canister and see if there is water coming out anywhere. Might have an air leak.

I had a similar problem with an Eheim 2028 recently. Thing would run for a minute and then just stop and blow air. Turned out it was a small hairline crack in one of the uptake tubes...changed it out and put it on the bottom and everything runs fine now.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

It's probably sucking air in from somewhere. My Rena XP will do that if the hose attachment is not seated just so.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Did you try shaking it a bit to see it that releases all the air?


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

Whenever you fill or refill your 405 you should rock it and purposefully bump it on the bottom to dislodge air. Doing this 4 or 5 times in the first hour will expel 99% of the air. It will come out in clouds of bubbles. If you don't you will get a few bubbles once in a while for days after.


----------



## burncycle95 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I think I had the autostop valve not seated correctly. I ended up disconnecting it from the can, reconnecting it and it seems to have solved the problem.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

hopefully that was the issue, but the bump at start up is always handy. I do it a few times after opening up for cleaning.


----------

